# Gopro and VPX



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

It is official. I am 100 % affiliated with VPX. They flew me down to "headquarters" in Florida over the weekend and finalized my offer which I could not refuse (and not only because of the money, but because they just simply run an outstanding operation and have a wonderful staff).

I am only telling you all this because I WANT it to be known that I am now working for them so that there is no supposed secrecy going on. I am with VPX because I believe in them and their supplements, and I chose to work with them after contemplating offers from a few other companies.

My goal is to do MY best to help VPX become an even better company as well as provide as much good information to their customers on training, nutrition, and supplementation via their website (which I will be taking over) and their mag (which I will be writing for).

This will NOT stop me from recommending other supp companies as well. If there is a good product out there from another manufacturer I will tell you about it. In fact I should now have more inside info now than ever before.

Of course, I will make no bones about it...I will be most "privy" to what VPX is working on and how well in-house or out-of-house studies are going with their various projects, so of course I will have the MOST inside info about them as opposed to others.

That is the story and I thought it was important for you guys to know.

(PS. Bigswole, while a big proponent of VPX supps is in NO WAY affiliated with the company. He is a good guy and simply likes their products)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats.

So will you be at the Olympia with them?


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Congrats.
> 
> So will you be at the Olympia with them?



I suppose so. It depends on where they will need me at the time. They may want me directly representing at their booth, or may leave me "in charge" back "at the base." I will be doing alot of things for them, but I can tell my job will be "evolving" as I go along.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats man 

First thing you can do is stand up for the PS/PH industry!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2003)

On a similar note, I , DaMayor, would like to announce my affiliation with  *Slim Fast*....

Just Kidding! 

Congratulations GP.


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Congrats man
> 
> First thing you can do is stand up for the PS/PH industry!



Dude, I plan to. I wanted to question Jack about this when I was down there this weekend, but he was out of town. I AM going to find out about this though.


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> On a similar note, I , DaMayor, would like to announce my affiliation with  *Slim Fast*....
> 
> Just Kidding!
> ...



LOL..thanks.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2003)

Lost. 

Integrity. 

Lack. 

Downhill. 

Liquidation. 


You guys are perfect for each other. You'll do us all a favour.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats GP! give em hell!


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Lost.
> 
> Integrity.
> ...




I was simply going to delete this post, but then decided to keep it here so that everyone can see the true character of the man that calls himself TCD.


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Congrats GP! give em hell!



Thanks friend...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Eric, i was joking. 

Look, i even put smilies at the end.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Lost.
> 
> Integrity.
> ...



You talkin' about *Slim Fast*, man? Ohhhh, how low can you go,man.....how low can you go. Okay, put 'em up, damn it!


----------



## bigswole30 (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats GOPRO. Maybe I will someday join you. Check your PM.


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> Congrats GOPRO. Maybe I will someday join you. Check your PM.



Join the party BS! We are going to the BIGtime!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hey! Congrats, GP!
so..we gona get HUGE discounts?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 18, 2003)

Wahooo!  Way to go GP!


----------



## gopro (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Congrats, GP!
> so..we gona get HUGE discounts?



All my friends here will benefit in any way I can do it...discounts, free stuff, whatever.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 19, 2003)

Free stuff, y'say?

I've always respected you, Eric. You're like my hero.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Eggs (Jun 19, 2003)

Congrats GoPro!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I suppose so. It depends on where they will need me at the time. They may want me directly representing at their booth, or may leave me "in charge" back "at the base." I will be doing alot of things for them, but I can tell my job will be "evolving" as I go along.




Really?  I never knew!    I can assure you.... your going to the Olympia and glad you let cat out of the bag about you and VPX!

BTW, welcome neighbor and don't be such a stranger!  If I can be of any assistance, let me know!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Lean, Eggs, and my man David! 

And to Chicken...


----------



## katie64 (Jun 21, 2003)

Congratulations GP...........


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Congratulations GP...........



Thank you katie...much appreciated!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

Congrats GP - sweet!


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Congrats GP - sweet!



Thanks buddy


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

Shouldn't you be on your way back to SFLA now, PAL???


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Shouldn't you be on your way back to SFLA now, PAL???



A few more weeks bro. Still got some bizness to take care of up north.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

Actually GP, the correct spelling is "biznass."


----------



## Eggs (Jun 22, 2003)

and da biznass is gooood!

So GP, what're your thoughts on this... probably feeling pretty good huh?    Looking forward to the "inside scoop" bro!


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> A few more weeks bro. Still got some bizness to take care of up north.




OK, just give me a holler when you get back down here!  Let me know if you need anything set up for you before you get down here.   

BTW, what is the name of the complex you choose in Holly-hood!


----------



## gopro (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Actually GP, the correct spelling is "biznass."



Ohhh foshizzle my nizzle...my bad!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> and da biznass is gooood!
> 
> So GP, what're your thoughts on this... probably feeling pretty good huh?    Looking forward to the "inside scoop" bro!



You guys will know everything before anyone else! Yeah, I'm looking foward to this. More bling bling, better weather, lower cost of living, more fitness models....


----------



## gopro (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, just give me a holler when you get back down here!  Let me know if you need anything set up for you before you get down here.
> 
> BTW, what is the name of the complex you choose in Holly-hood!



You know I'll be calling you bro!! You're gonna be my new "running" buddy, LOL. Thanks for ALL of your help buddy!


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

RUNNING???  NOT!!!!  Too HOT outside for that!!!  How about swimming??


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

in the ocean


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

don't mind the sharks!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

Well when i come down there to see Sawheet and Dave.... i can meet you too  You deserve the best so congrats on the job!

And dave knows all the prime booty in Florida...he is known as the booty master down there


----------



## david (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh really??

I think GP will do fine by himself getting his own booty!!!!


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

First of all, congrats to GP for his accomplishments.  I wish you the best.  You have given out a lot of valuable information and I look forward to hearing more from you.   

Secondly, David is now a "Booty Master"?     David I really need to visit south Fla.


----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> First of all, congrats to GP for his accomplishments.  I wish you the best.  You have given out a lot of valuable information and I look forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> Secondly, David is now a "Booty Master"?     David I really need to visit south Fla.



Thank you very much. I will continue to do my best around here. As to Dave being the "booty master," that is the real reason I'm moving to Fla...to hang with David!!


----------



## david (Jun 24, 2003)

awww shucks.... c'mon now!  I bet you could do much better than  I!  

New Hot spots from what I understand.  That is if you want to avoid Downtown FTL or S.B. MIA....

Pembroke Pines and Coral Springs!!!  

Hint-hint!


----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> awww shucks.... c'mon now!  I bet you could do much better than  I!
> 
> New Hot spots from what I understand.  That is if you want to avoid Downtown FTL or S.B. MIA....
> ...



Alright buddy...we'll break hearts "tag-team" style! New hot spots, huh! This is gonna be fun!


----------

